# Miscarried twins after 10th IVF - now looking for an egg sharer



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi All,

I have just miscarried twins at 10 and 15 weeks of pregnancy after our 10th IVF. We are devastated. We will have a funeral for the twins shortly but as I'm in my 40s we can't continue with my own eggs.

I've been told that I have very good chances with donor eggs but the waiting list at our clinic - the Lister Hospital in London, is several years.

So, I'm trying to find someone that has been thinking of doing egg share and could be persuaded to go through at the Lister Hospital in London. If I can introduce a new egg share lady to the clinic then they match me with her immediately (or if its not a good match we are each matched with someone else). I understand that for the recipient egg sharing is not quite free but is several thousand pounds cheaper than the usual price. The Lister is in the SW1 area of London and has some of the best success rates in the country.

If you or someone you know is interested in helping me, please get in touch initially via the board (or PM me). The person would simply quote my patient number to the clinic.

Hope someone somewhere feels they could help.

Susie1


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Susie, 

Glad you posted on this board. Everyone here is really friendly and hoping that someone will come along and be able to help you out! 

How are things going for you since we last spoke?

Lorna
xx


----------



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Lorna,

Dealing with the miscarriage has been really tough. We have no answers, just a lot of questions and preparing for the funeral is very upsetting. What gives us hope is that while Twin 1 clearly didn't really get off the starting blocks (died at 10 weeks gestation), Twin 2 was perfectly formed on the last scan at 15 weeks so it's likely to be a random event with no explanation and therefore the outcome next time should be better - of course 'next time' does depend on us finding a donor or egg sharer! Susie1


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Susie1,
Really sorry about your twins. Have no idea how you're feeling.  
I'm having IVF at Nurture, in Nottingham, as an egg share donor. Currently on 2WW. As far as i know, the waiting list for the recipient is just over a year if you're CMV positive (CMV is a virus most of us catch at some point in our lives and doesn't cause any problems) and about 2 years if you're CMV negative. I know it's not near you, but may be worth it time-wise. They're also in the top 3 or 4 of the country and the best clinic outside of London. Just a  thought.
Best of luck when you're ready to start again.
Lisa x


----------



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

I wish we could help you out. I really hope you find a donor soon - we used CARE in Nottingham (also a fabulous outside London clinic) and I believe they also have a one year wait for egg donors.


----------



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

HI all,

Good to hear tips from you all re egg share clnics. However having had ten IVFs which has been hugely difficult both financially and practically the compromise I've had to come to wtih my DP is that I will stay at the clinic I am at (Lister Hospital in London) and try to locate someone who is keen to egg share in London. If it were down to me, I'd be on a plane tomorrow but I have to respect DP.  

The Lister hospital is very large and well located in London so I'm hoping that someone may see my notes who was contemplating egg share in the London region and therefore may decide to use the Lister. 

Susie


----------

